# PowerSupport Anti-Glare Film Set for iPhone



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Anyone know where in Toronto area you can get the PowerSupport Film Set for the iPhone..? I tried the Apple site, they wont ship it to Canada, The PowerSupport Site charges crazy for shipping to Canada, Like 1 set would be 15.00 for shipping the same as the cost of the film set, so I tried to order 10, the shipping goes upto $28.00:yikes: 

I picked a couple up last year, each film last around 6 months, I gave a set to my brother so last night I put the remaining one on. They are really good and last quit long no scratches or anything, the reason I took the last one off was cause I had the glossy one on and I guess after 6 months the resistance to finger prints oils weres off and the film would starts rataining prints and starts getting oily quickly. Not sure if the Anti-Glare one will do the same after 6 months.

So anyone know..??

POWER SUPPORT | Products | Anti-Glare Film Set for iPhone


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Anyone????


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Veej said:


> Anyone????


I'll recommend not getting it. I had it for my Macbook and it was a piece of crap.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Zer0tails said:


> I'll recommend not getting it. I had it for my Macbook and it was a piece of crap.


 I have one on right now its awesome, the last one I had lasted 5 months with , no scratches or peeling, just the oil resistance coating must have worn off cause it attracted lots oily fingers which would not rub off easily, so for 5-6 months of use for $8.00 per sheet is reasonable for quality product. It still had no scratches or peeling issues when I took it off last week.

I would'nt put something on the Macbook screen, cause its not like you need to constantly touch the screen like the iphone, plus I can see it as a major headache trying to put it on a screen that size, since it a pain putting it on the iphone even though the sceens only a fraction of the size..


----------



## murc585 (Mar 1, 2008)

my friend has one of these on his ipog touch and its awesome. It makes for a weird image at some angles, but it makes the thing look so much better, no grease and it feels smoother on your fingers. I am getting one of these for sure when i get my iphone.


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 25, 2008)

I have one on my iPhone and love it! I had the regular protective film beside and it just had too much glare and picks up a lot of fingerprints compared to the Anti-Glare.



murc585 said:


> my friend has one of these on his ipog touch and its awesome. It makes for a weird image at some angles, but it makes the thing look so much better, no grease and it feels smoother on your fingers. I am getting one of these for sure when i get my iphone.


----------



## newbieted (Dec 20, 2007)

I know it's not the same product but I just recieved my invisible shield for my Iphone and MacBook pro. They both worked perfect I don't know how they will wear but I will give you an update in a few months. The one for the Iphone is perfect no glare at all and it feels pretty good moving on the touch screen. The one for the MacBook is perfect and I recommend them both. So maybe you should look up that product and they do ship to canada. BTW if you go to redflagdeals they have a link there were when you click it it takes you to the Invisible shield website and everything is 50% off. just my 2 cents
Ted


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

newbieted said:


> I know it's not the same product but I just recieved my invisible shield for my Iphone and MacBook pro. They both worked perfect I don't know how they will wear but I will give you an update in a few months. The one for the Iphone is perfect no glare at all and it feels pretty good moving on the touch screen. The one for the MacBook is perfect and I recommend them both. So maybe you should look up that product and they do ship to canada. BTW if you go to redflagdeals they have a link there were when you click it it takes you to the Invisible shield website and everything is 50% off. just my 2 cents
> Ted


 Are they similar to the Powersupport product?

Also do you have the link for the page on RedFlags, cause I can't find it there even though I did a search on their site...

Thanks..


----------



## newbieted (Dec 20, 2007)

I found the link here it is
Elect - Shieldzone/"invisibleShield" 50% off reg. prices on their site - RedFlagDeals.com Forums
Hit the link on that page and you get 50% of off the shieldzone products. I ordered 12 days ago and they still gave me the 50% off and they shipped it to me in 10 days (USPS) pick that option. I still had to pay 10.00 when it should up but I did order 40$ worth of product. Take a look and tell me what you think I can take a pic of my Iphone if you want?
Ted


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

newbieted said:


> I found the link here it is
> Elect - Shieldzone/"invisibleShield" 50% off reg. prices on their site - RedFlagDeals.com Forums
> Take a look and tell me what you think I can take a pic of my Iphone if you want?
> Ted


So they charged you $10.00 shipping to Toronto? and if you could post a pic that would be awesome..Thanks Ted


----------



## newbieted (Dec 20, 2007)

that's 10.00 plus what they charged to ship it to me. I think that's because my order was 40 I was charged duty on the 40$. I have heard of people ordering 30$ or less and they didn't have to pay any duty so don't get me wrong you will have to pay shipping. I will post a pic of my phone for you.
Ted


----------



## newbieted (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry Veej just looked over the pics I took yesterday and they all look bad. All I can say is that I like the Invisible shield cover I got it for the whole phone not just the front and it's pretty thick and very little glare and it helps you keep a grip on the phone so I'm sold. just my 2 cents, hoped this helped


----------



## xtal (Jul 9, 2006)

Review, and comparison with competitors:
Best Skins Ever iPhone Total Body Skin | iLounge


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

newbieted said:


> Sorry Veej just looked over the pics I took yesterday and they all look bad. All I can say is that I like the Invisible shield cover I got it for the whole phone not just the front and it's pretty thick and very little glare and it helps you keep a grip on the phone so I'm sold. just my 2 cents, hoped this helped


No problem..thanks anyways..


----------

